# smoking molly????



## lioness501 (Jan 9, 2007)

i was watchin my tank the other day and noticed my pregnant molly kind of shaking. then all of a sudden she was surrounded by wat looked like white smoke!! like she was shaking something off. i have never seen anythin like this b4 and she hasnt done it since. ca someone give me an insight as to wat it was and why it happened??? thanks, alex


----------



## sazzy (Oct 20, 2006)

did she abort her babys by any chance??


----------



## lioness501 (Jan 9, 2007)

im not sure? i have been waiting for her to drop her babies but to no avail. is that wat it could b then?


----------



## sazzy (Oct 20, 2006)

that is the only logic i can personly think of?


----------



## lioness501 (Jan 9, 2007)

hmmmm?? she still looks preggers to me lol!


----------

